# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Navetty research project, France

## Airicist2

"France, a window to the future of European mobility"

May 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

NAVETTY, autonomous shuttle service in Les Mureaux - west of Paris | Transdev

Jul 19, 2021




> The aim of NAVETTY is to deploy  a fully autonomous  mobility service  with no on-board operators,  on the ArianeGroup French site, representative of an urban area. Launched in May 2021, the service will run for three years, with the objective to remove the on-board operator by 2022. The service is distantly supervised via a supervision software developed by Transdev Autonomous Transport Systems.
> NAVETTY project is supported by: Transdev Autonomous Transport Systems, ArianeGroup, VEDECOM, EasyMile and  the Yvelines County Council (CD78)

----------


## Airicist2

"Fully autonomous shuttles begin operation in Yvelines, marking European first"

December 16, 2022

"Navetty Project Shuttles Now Autonomous"

December 16, 2022

----------

